# dip tanks



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Just built tanks with a oven under neath, with a rap-a-round insulation blanket not shown.One tanks is for pallets, two at a time, the other tank not shown for supers (three at a time)and lids (12 at a time).


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks nice, somebody is a good welder.
Tom


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks tom,
around here you have to be a, welder,machinist, & janitor ect...

One thing Im not, is computer savy, tring to keep these pics small so they dont eat up to much space but haven't been successful yet. Sorry Barry

Keith


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Hot stuff*

What are you using for a heat source? And how do you control it?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill,

I use propane , and a regulator.
Keith


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Keith, 

What are you heating to dip? Diesel fuel and Tar? Wax?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Simplyhoney,

I use 90/10 ratio boild linseed oil/ mineral spirits for boxes and lids & wax for the pallets.
Keith


----------



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

I see you used photobucket to post the thread.The website only sees the link and phototbucket actually loads the picture to your computer.The photo is not actually on beesource.
That said,if you go to photobucket,above the photo you acn click on edit and then have the option to resize the photo if you wish.
I have downloaded a program called paint.net which is free,and you can use it to resize the resolution of any photo beforeuploading to a host site.
It does very little to the quality of the photo.
Nice tank!!


----------

